# What do you guys think?



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

My Alpine doeling born 3/8/13









Please excuse her pot belly, she got a wee to much sweet feed today umm first time uploading pics soo I hope this works

I plan on showing her at the fair in August. Do you you guys think she'll do okay?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, though I have thoughts on it, I'll let the real judges tell you. 

I'm just trying to learn about conformation myself. 

But I will say I think she looks really sweet and cute!  What's her name?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks. Her name is Billie. I need to send in her papers yet, but I'm going to try to have her official name be The Billie Goat.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks. Her name is Billie. I need to send in her papers yet, but I'm going to try to have her official name be The Billie Goat.


:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Another picture..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't understand you not getting any hits here....  Hope somebody says something soon, or I'll be tempted to judge! :laugh: I'm really just learning, so I would prob. get it all wrong, lol.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll do a prelude to the judging that will most likely come. I know Lacie can back it up later!

Pros
*Straight topline
*Length
*Body capacity
*Rear leg angulation
*Straight front legs
*Width between hocks
*High and wide in the rear
*Fairly level rump
*Strong pasterns
*Long, 'dairy' neck
*Teat structure (1x1)

Cons
*Lacks in brisket
*Blends poorly into the neck
*Narrow in the chest and hind
*_Might _toe out in the front
*Slightly disproportional

I think overall she is a doeling with lots of potential. Her body capacity really grabs me, as does her beautiful topline. Her blending and narrowness are what bother me the most, but I still believe she would do well as a breeder, milker, or show doe. Best of luck with her!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is beautiful. I think it is harder to judge the younger ones. She looks to have nice feet and legs which is a problem with a lot of Alpines. She looks nice and level over the topline but her rump looks a bit short and a little steep. I like her depth in the body and she has a nice long neck showing dairy character. She could use a little more extension of brisket. She is a very nice looking doe. Congratulations.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

We posted at the same time TrinityRanch. Looks like we are seeing the same things.....


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, now I have an idea of what to look for in a buck to breed her to this fall, That was a confidence boost as far as showing 
Her dam has a pretty nice udder so I hope she does too when she freshens next year(hopefully). I was looking through her pedigree the other day and she seems to have quite a few grand champions in there, which is pretty cool, thanks again!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Thurls are slightly too far back, and it appears that her rump has too much slope to it for me today. 

Other than that she's a powerful young lady! She could also be in an awkward growth stage as well though too.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Her rump doesn't really look to steep in person.. I sure hope she's in an awkward stage, she's REALLY awkward..Lol thanks for your thoughts


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> Her rump doesn't really look to steep in person.. I sure hope she's in an awkward stage, she's REALLY awkward..Lol thanks for your thoughts


Right, totally get that! Pictures are NEVER enough justice!!


----------

